# [Probleme de montage ??] /dev est presque vide

## 404_crazy

Salut j'ai installer ma gentoo dans l'apré-midi j'ai installer xorg, fluxbox, hald puis j'ai rebooter et la il me dit qur /dev/sda n'existe plus donc je vais voire et en effet il n'y a quasiment plus rien dans mon /dev   :Shocked: 

 donc si vous avez des idées qui me premetré de ne pas tout reinstaller merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, normalement /dev est peuplé automatiquement par le kernel et udev.

Que dit dmesg ?

----------

## 404_crazy

Le dmesg :

```
[    0.000000] BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009fc00/0009fc00

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r2 p1.5, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP Sat Feb 7 01:44:19 UTC 2009

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC

[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86

[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU

[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000004ffc0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000004ffc0000 - 000000004ffce000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000004ffce000 - 000000004fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000004fff0000 - 0000000050000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x4ffc0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 373fe000 @ 10000-16000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FB800, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 4FFC0000, 0034 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMRSDT   9000727 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 4FFC0200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I_ OEMFACP   9000727 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 4FFC05C0, 6588 (r1  A0785 A0785000        0 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 4FFCE000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 4FFC0400, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG   9000727 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 4FFCE040, 0060 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM   9000727 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 4FFC6B50, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET0  9000727 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] 395MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 883MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 373fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 00000000 - 373fe000

[    0.000000]   bootmap 00012000 - 00018e80

[    0.000000] (8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00373fe000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0000200000 - 0000b7dd0c]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000b7dd0c]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000b7e000 - 0000b82000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [0000b7e000 - 0000b82000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000010000 - 0000012000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000012000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000012000 - 0000019000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000012000 - 0000019000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] 000ff780

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000373fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000373fe -> 0x0004ffc0

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0004ffc0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 327503

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c0a17b80, node_mem_map c1000200

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1736 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 220470 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 792 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 100522 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000] Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x508

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

[    0.000000]     Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

[    0.000000] MPTABLE: OEM ID: TEMPLATE

[    0.000000] MPTABLE: Product ID: SE          

[    0.000000] MPTABLE: APIC at: 0xFEE00000

[    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

[    0.000000] I/O APIC #1 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Processors: 1

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 60000000 (gap: 50000000:aec00000)

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 45056 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 64, nr_cpu_ids: 1, nr_node_ids 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 324943

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1607.237 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000999] Memory: 1288216k/1310464k available (5525k kernel code, 20932k reserved, 3163k data, 368k init, 405256k highmem)

[    0.000999] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000999]     fixmap  : 0xffc79000 - 0xfffff000   (3608 kB)

[    0.000999]     pkmap   : 0xff400000 - 0xff800000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf7bfe000 - 0xff3fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000999]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf73fe000   ( 883 MB)

[    0.000999]       .init : 0xc0a87000 - 0xc0ae3000   ( 368 kB)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc0765545 - 0xc0a7c2d4   (3163 kB)

[    0.000999]       .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc0765545   (5525 kB)

[    0.000999] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3214.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=1607237)

[    0.000999] Security Framework initialized

[    0.000999] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.000999] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.000999] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.001119] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.001272] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.001437] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.001592] CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.001745] using C1E aware idle routine

[    0.001903] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.005625] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[    0.253660] Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed

[    0.253813] ACPI: Core revision 20080926

[    0.263735] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c00)

[    0.264139] ExtINT not setup in hardware but reported by MP table

[    0.264795] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

[    0.275278] CPU0: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ stepping 02

[    0.275957] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.275957] Total of 1 processors activated (3214.47 BogoMIPS).

[    0.275957] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7352 bytes left

[    0.275957] net_namespace: 748 bytes

[    0.276194] Time: 21:49:31  Date: 02/08/09

[    0.276376] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.277097] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.277391] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.277547] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

[    0.278416] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=4

[    0.278570] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.278999] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7308 bytes left

[    0.289766] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.303892] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.303958] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.304241] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

[    0.304465] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.313120] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.313343] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.329155] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.329487] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.329896] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 10 io port: [0x900-0x9ff]

[    0.329934] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 10 io port: [0xec00-0xec3f]

[    0.329946] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 20 io port: [0x600-0x63f]

[    0.329951] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 24 io port: [0x700-0x73f]

[    0.329962] pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.330006] pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# disabled

[    0.330273] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdffff000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.330293] pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.330295] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.330520] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# disabled

[    0.330759] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdfffec00-0xdfffecff]

[    0.330780] pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.330783] pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.331019] pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# disabled

[    0.331291] pci 0000:00:05.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdfff8000-0xdfffbfff]

[    0.331311] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.331533] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# disabled

[    0.331782] pci 0000:00:06.0: reg 20 io port: [0xffa0-0xffaf]

[    0.332010] pci 0000:00:07.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xdfffd000-0xdfffdfff]

[    0.332015] pci 0000:00:07.0: reg 14 io port: [0xe480-0xe487]

[    0.332030] pci 0000:00:07.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.332033] pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.332230] pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# disabled

[    0.332404] pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.332560] pci 0000:00:09.0: PME# disabled

[    0.332734] pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.332888] pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.333024] pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.333178] pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.333342] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xde000000-0xdeffffff]

[    0.333349] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 14 64bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xcfffffff]

[    0.333355] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 1c 64bit mmio: [0xdd000000-0xddffffff]

[    0.333361] pci 0000:00:0d.0: reg 30 32bit mmio: [0xdffc0000-0xdffdffff]

[    0.333467] pci 0000:00:04.0: transparent bridge

[    0.333731] bus 00 -> node 0

[    0.333740] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.334146] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[    0.334345] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

[    0.334495] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]

[    0.334645] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR12._PRT]

[    0.345112] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 7 10 11 14) *0, disabled.

[    0.345755] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 7 10 11 14) *0, disabled.

[    0.346297] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 7 10 11 14) *0, disabled.

[    0.347030] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 7 10 11 14) *0, disabled.

[    0.347663] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 7 10 11 14) *0, disabled.

[    0.348296] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 7 10 11 14) *0, disabled.

[    0.348930] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 7 10 11 14) *0, disabled.

[    0.349561] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 7 10 11 14) *0, disabled.

[    0.350217] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 7 10 *11 14)

[    0.350809] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 7 *10 11 14)

[    0.351301] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 7 10 *11 14)

[    0.351894] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 7 10 *11 14)

[    0.352557] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 7 10 11 14) *0, disabled.

[    0.353231] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] (IRQs 7 10 *11 14)

[    0.353821] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 7 *10 11 14)

[    0.354297] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 7 10 11 14) *0, disabled.

[    0.355051] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.355616] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

[    0.356361] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 7 10 11 14) *0, disabled.

[    0.356917] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 26, should be 19 [20080926]

[    0.357717] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.357909] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.358135] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.358338] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.358551] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.359022] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.359299] cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

[    0.359299] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

[    0.359364]    (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    0.360003]    (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

[    0.360158]    (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.360312]    (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.360468]    (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.360623]    (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.360779]    (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

[    0.361002] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[    0.361188] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.361337] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.361486] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.361652] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.361812] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

[    0.362002] hpet0: 3 comparators, 32-bit 25.000000 MHz counter

[    0.364501] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.364501] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.369942] pnp 00:07: io resource (0x900-0x97f) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

[    0.370229] pnp 00:07: io resource (0x980-0x9ff) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

[    0.375861] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

[    0.376016] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.376182] system 00:07: ioport range 0xa30-0xa37 has been reserved

[    0.376337] system 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.376491] system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

[    0.376645] system 00:07: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

[    0.376799] system 00:07: ioport range 0x580-0x5ff has been reserved

[    0.376956] system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x87f could not be reserved

[    0.377149] system 00:07: ioport range 0x880-0x8ff has been reserved

[    0.377373] system 00:07: ioport range 0xd00-0xd7f has been reserved

[    0.377597] system 00:07: ioport range 0xd80-0xdff has been reserved

[    0.377822] system 00:07: ioport range 0x2000-0x207f has been reserved

[    0.378046] system 00:07: ioport range 0x2080-0x20ff has been reserved

[    0.378272] system 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff has been reserved

[    0.378496] system 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe1fff has been reserved

[    0.378721] system 00:07: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff has been reserved

[    0.378947] system 00:07: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffffffff has been reserved

[    0.379174] system 00:07: iomem range 0xff300000-0xff3fffff has been reserved

[    0.379406] system 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

[    0.379630] system 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

[    0.379854] system 00:09: iomem range 0x50000000-0x5fffffff has been reserved

[    0.380031] system 00:0b: ioport range 0x230-0x23f has been reserved

[    0.380185] system 00:0b: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

[    0.380339] system 00:0b: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

[    0.380495] system 00:0b: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

[    0.380653] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

[    0.380812] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.380969] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

[    0.381127] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.381540] system 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0x4fffffff could not be reserved

[    0.381815] system 00:0e: iomem range 0xff780000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[    0.416992] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.417153] pci 0000:00:04.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.417305] pci 0000:00:04.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.417458] pci 0000:00:04.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.417613] pci 0000:00:09.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.417766] pci 0000:00:09.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.417918] pci 0000:00:09.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.418078] pci 0000:00:09.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.418233] pci 0000:00:0b.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.418386] pci 0000:00:0b.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.418537] pci 0000:00:0b.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.418690] pci 0000:00:0b.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.418844] pci 0000:00:0c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.418998] pci 0000:00:0c.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.419150] pci 0000:00:0c.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.419301] pci 0000:00:0c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.419461] pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.419467] pci 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.419473] pci 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.419478] pci 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.419482] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.419632] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.419784] bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.419934] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.420085] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.420236] bus: 01 index 3 io port: [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.420387] bus: 01 index 4 mmio: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.420538] bus: 02 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.420688] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.420837] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.421014] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.421235] bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.421452] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.421672] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.421894] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.422114] bus: 04 index 0 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.422333] bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.422553] bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.422772] bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.423006] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.423350] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.423904] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.425242] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.425884] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.426047] TCP reno registered

[    0.426300] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.427355] microcode: no support for this CPU vendor

[    0.427553] alg: cipher: Test 1 failed on encryption for aes-asm

[    0.427708] 00000000: 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 08 08 08 08 08 08 08 

[    0.427870] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 7040 bytes left

[    0.428295] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.428463] type=2000 audit(1234129771.428:1): initialized

[    0.440813] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.440967] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.444199] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[    0.444457] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.446385] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.446978] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.447494] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    0.451488] SGI XFS with security attributes, no debug enabled

[    0.452502] msgmni has been set to 1726

[    0.452816] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.453028] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6784 bytes left

[    0.453459] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.453804] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.454094] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.454244] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.454395] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.454580] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.454777] pci 0000:00:00.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.888021] pci 0000:00:04.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.888188] pci 0000:00:05.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.888365] pci 0000:00:07.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.888529] pci 0000:00:09.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.888696] pci 0000:00:0b.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.888860] pci 0000:00:0c.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

[    0.889028] pci 0000:00:0d.0: Boot video device

[    0.897457] pcieport-driver 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.897482] pcieport-driver 0000:00:09.0: found MSI capability

[    0.897651] pcieport-driver 0000:00:09.0: irq 2303 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.897659] pci_express 0000:00:09.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.897710] pci_express 0000:00:09.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.897779] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.897802] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: found MSI capability

[    0.897965] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: irq 2302 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.897973] pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.898022] pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.898091] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.898114] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: found MSI capability

[    0.898277] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: irq 2301 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.898285] pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.898329] pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.898477] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.902578] Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

[    0.902861] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.903739] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.904211] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.904539] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.904973] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.905447] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.911132] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.911386] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.922986] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    1.146195] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    1.147028] 00:0c: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    1.149211] brd: module loaded

[    1.150286] loop: module loaded

[    1.150444] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k3-NAPI

[    1.150597] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    1.150818] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.3.3.3-k6

[    1.150971] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

[    1.151269] pcnet32.c:v1.35 21.Apr.2008 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

[    1.151474] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k6-NAPI

[    1.151627] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    1.151922] sky2 driver version 1.22

[    1.152238] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

[    1.152895] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

[    1.153113] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

[    1.153119] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LMAC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    1.153397] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.665560] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x1374 @ 1, addr 00:1b:fc:96:3a:99

[    1.665839] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

[    1.666400] usbcore: registered new interface driver catc

[    1.666555] catc: v2.8:CATC EL1210A NetMate USB Ethernet driver

[    1.666709] pegasus: v0.6.14 (2006/09/27), Pegasus/Pegasus II USB Ethernet driver

[    1.667060] usbcore: registered new interface driver pegasus

[    1.667214] rtl8150: v0.6.2 (2004/08/27):rtl8150 based usb-ethernet driver

[    1.667409] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8150

[    1.670875] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

[    1.671035] zd1211rw usb_init()

[    1.671105] usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw

[    1.671258] zd1211rw initialized

[    1.671311] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb8xxx

[    1.671530] usbcore: registered new interface driver lbtf_usb

[    1.671776] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187

[    1.671930] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26k

[    1.672227] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[    1.672603] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2500usb

[    1.672800] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb

[    1.673009] ath9k: 0.1

[    1.673210] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.673360] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.673622] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input2

[    1.674021] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    1.674435] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    1.674629] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    1.675077] pata_amd 0000:00:06.0: version 0.3.10

[    1.675135] pata_amd 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.675216] scsi0 : pata_amd

[    1.675552] scsi1 : pata_amd

[    1.677017] ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14

[    1.677174] ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15

[    1.850459] ata1.00: ATA-7: Maxtor 6E040L0, NAR61HA0, max UDMA/133

[    1.850614] ata1.00: 80293248 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

[    1.850798] ata1.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8163B, 0L16, max UDMA/33

[    1.850978] ata1: nv_mode_filter: 0x7f39f&0x7f01f->0x7f01f, BIOS=0x7f000 (0xc7c00000) ACPI=0x7f01f (15:60:0x15)

[    1.850985] ata1: nv_mode_filter: 0x739f&0x701f->0x701f, BIOS=0x7000 (0xc7c00000) ACPI=0x701f (15:60:0x15)

[    1.857417] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.879243] ata1.01: configured for UDMA/33

[    1.893400] ata2: port disabled. ignoring.

[    1.893521] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 6E040L0   NAR6 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.894043] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 80293248 512-byte hardware sectors: (41.1 GB/38.2 GiB)

[    1.894332] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.894484] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.894510] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.894859] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 80293248 512-byte hardware sectors: (41.1 GB/38.2 GiB)

[    1.895151] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.895302] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.895327] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.895642]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    1.915660] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.916015] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.927608] scsi 0:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8163B 0L16 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.935995] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.936225] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.936641] sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    1.936756] sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    1.937563] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.937790] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    1.938200] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 10

[    1.938423] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

[    1.938429] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LUB2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    1.938865] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.938869] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.939140] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    1.939145] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.939214] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.939492] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: reset hcs_params 0x101a88 dbg=1 cc=1 pcc=10 !ppc ports=8

[    1.939501] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: reset portroute 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

[    1.939505] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: reset hcc_params a086 caching frame 256/512/1024 park

[    1.939525] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: park 0

[    1.939531] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: reset command 080b02 park=3 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.939541] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

[    1.939693] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.939696] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.939719] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 10, io mem 0xdfffec00

[    1.939873] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: reset command 080b02 park=3 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.939881] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

[    1.945011] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.945196] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    1.945247] usb usb1: uevent

[    1.945298] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    1.945302] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.945460] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.945478] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.945523] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.945526] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.945529] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.945685] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    1.945836] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.945838] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.945841] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.945844] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.945849] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.945853] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.945989] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.946071] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.946226] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.946500] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.946650] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    1.946803] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.1

[    1.947016] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.947170] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    1.947563] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 11

[    1.947718] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LUB0] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    1.948035] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.948039] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    1.948258] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.948328] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.948619] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: created debug files

[    1.948622] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.948645] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 11, io mem 0xdffff000

[    2.001023] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI controller state

[    2.001026] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    2.001031] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: control 0x683 RWE RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    2.001035] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    2.001038] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    2.001042] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: intrenable 0x8000004a MIE RHSC RD WDH

[    2.001048] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: hcca frame #0003

[    2.001052] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.a 01001208 POTPGT=1 NOCP NPS NDP=8(8)

[    2.001056] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    2.001060] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    2.001064] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    2.001069] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    2.001073] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    2.001077] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [3] 0x00000100 PPS

[    2.001081] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [4] 0x00000100 PPS

[    2.001086] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [5] 0x00000100 PPS

[    2.001090] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [6] 0x00000100 PPS

[    2.001094] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: roothub.portstatus [7] 0x00000100 PPS

[    2.001113] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    2.001158] usb usb2: uevent

[    2.001200] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    2.001203] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.001362] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.001379] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    2.001420] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.001423] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.001425] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.001585] hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    2.001734] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.001736] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.001739] hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    2.001741] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.001747] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.001750] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.001828] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    2.001898] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.002060] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.002333] usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    2.002485] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

[    2.002638] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.0

[    2.002852] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.003163] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    2.003361] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm

[    2.003516] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    2.003726] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.003879] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    2.004100] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    2.004381] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.004604] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    2.005191] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    2.005632] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.006194] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.006492] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.006754] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    2.007305] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.007745] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    2.007964] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    2.008191] No iBFT detected.

[    2.009553] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    2.009760] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.009913] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    2.010144] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18rc3.

[    2.011405] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 11

[    2.011567] HDA Intel 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT B -> Link[LAZA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    2.011883] HDA Intel 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.027652] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    2.045033] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.101022] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.236239] ALSA device list:

[    2.236393]   #0: HDA NVidia at 0xdfff8000 irq 11

[    2.236667] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    2.236836] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    2.237312] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    2.238281] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.238467] TCP cubic registered

[    2.238615] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    2.238998] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    2.240530] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    2.240762] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    2.241727] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    2.242119] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    2.242271] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    2.242432] 802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

[    2.242588] All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

[    2.242779] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    2.243139] registered taskstats version 1

[    2.243403]   Magic number: 13:590:853

[    2.243705] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    2.243859] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    2.244227] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    2.244377] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    2.244529] md: autorun ...

[    2.244676] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    2.260184] ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[    2.260350] ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

[    2.264310] ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[    2.265696] ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

[    2.322754] ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

[    2.322999] VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

[    2.323515] Freeing unused kernel memory: 368k freed

[    2.323836] Write protecting the kernel text: 5528k

[    2.324104] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2124k

[    2.376987] khelper used greatest stack depth: 6468 bytes left

[    3.179395] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 5212 bytes left

[    3.204025] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: auto-stop root hub

[    4.704019] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.704030] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    4.704033] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: suspend root hub

[    4.704051] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.704054] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[    4.704058] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: suspend root hub

[    7.048713] usb usb2: uevent

[    7.048770] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    7.049272] usb usb1: uevent

[    7.049330] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    7.504748] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: irq 2300 for MSI/MSI-X

[   18.249010] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Au demarage j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> *udev: Mounting /dev...
> 
> * udev: Presistent network rules enabled in /etc/conf.d/udev

 

et quand je boot sur le live et que je mount mon / j'ai bien tout mes peripheriques dans dev

----------

## xaviermiller

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

> et quand je boot sur le live et que je mount mon / j'ai bien tout mes peripheriques dans dev

 

Logique, le /dev n'est utile qu'avant que devfs soit actif et monté sur /dev

Mais c'est bizarre que /dev/sda n'y soit pas...

qu'as-tu dans /dev après avoir booté ?

----------

## 404_crazy

ls -la /dev :

```
drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   560 Feb  8 23:28 .

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root   672 Feb  8 23:29 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     0 Feb  8 23:28 .rcsysinit

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    60 Feb  8 23:28 .udev

crw-r--r--  1 root root  5, 1 Feb  8 23:28 console

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    11 Feb  8 23:28 core -> /proc/kcore

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    13 Feb  8 23:28 fd -> /proc/self/fd

prw-------  1 root root     0 Feb  8 23:28 initctl

srw-rw-rw-  1 root root     0 Feb  8 23:28 log

crw-r--r--  1 root root  1, 3 Feb  8 23:28 null

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     0 Feb  8 23:28 pts

drwxrwxrwt  2 root root    40 Feb  8 23:28 shm

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     4 Feb  8 23:28 stderr -> fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     4 Feb  8 23:28 stdin -> fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     4 Feb  8 23:28 stdout -> fd/1

crw-r--r--  1 root root  5, 0 Feb  8 23:28 tty

crw-------  1 root tty   4, 1 Feb  8 23:29 tty1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3 Feb  8 23:28 tty10

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3 Feb  8 23:28 tty11

-rw-------  1 root root 62555 Feb  8 23:29 tty12

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3 Feb  8 23:28 tty2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3 Feb  8 23:28 tty3

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3 Feb  8 23:28 tty4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3 Feb  8 23:28 tty5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3 Feb  8 23:28 tty6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3 Feb  8 23:28 tty7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3 Feb  8 23:28 tty8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     3 Feb  8 23:28 tty9

```

voila il n'y a presque rien...

----------

## guilc

Hmm, tu as bien udev au runlevel sysinit ?

```
# rc-status sysinit

Runlevel: sysinit

 dmesg

 udev

 devfs  
```

----------

## 404_crazy

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Hmm, tu as bien udev au runlevel sysinit ?
> 
> ```
> # rc-status sysinit
> 
> ...

 

Oui ii j'ai exactement la meme chose que toi

----------

## 404_crazy

bien j'ai resolut le probleme j'ai tout simplement re-emergeer udev puis j'ai viré udev-mount qui me fesait le brin donc j'atend vos conseil la dessu avant de marquer le post "RESOLU"

----------

## fb99

Le plus simple au final, si tu veux éviter toutes ses emmerdes, il suffit d'utiliser label, si tu l'utilise une fois tu verras. (tune2fs, xfs_admin, ...).

Ensuite après dans ton fstab tu n'as plus qu'a mettre, par exemple 

```
LABEL="le_nom_choisit"  /     noatime   0 0
```

Après pour tes histoires udev-mount et compagnie, je sais que si tu es en full libata (ie. tu n'as plus le support IDE dans ton noyau), son fonctionnement est différent mais je ne peux pas t'en dire plus.

mes 0.002 cent

johan

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Quote:*   

> Après pour tes histoires udev-mount et compagnie, je sais que si tu es en full libata (ie. tu n'as plus le support IDE dans ton noyau), son fonctionnement est différent mais je ne peux pas t'en dire plus. 

 

Pour info l'ide est activé sur kernel car mes lecteurs optique sont en IDE .

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu udev qui tourne ?

Si tu as openrc, as-tu installé udev dans le runlevel sysinit ?

Pour info, j'ai eu la blague hier soir : nouveau bébé (un netbook), et j'ai passé des heures à chipoter dans 5 recompilation du kernel avant de me rendre compte que par défaut, udev n'est pas démarré avec openrc !

----------

## 404_crazy

Oué h'ai du openRC et j'ai ajouter mon udev dans sysinit mais par contre quand je remet mon udev-mount dans sysinit j'ai tout plein d'erreurs

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

udev-mount se charge automatiquement. Pas besoin de le forcer  :Wink: 

----------

## 404_crazy

ha okay pourtant dans ma conf de base il etait dans le runlevel sysinit ca pour ca que je l'avais remit

----------

